# Venison ham



## Odie Oskarsson (Dec 5, 2018)

So I just boiled a 4# venison hindquarter after a 14 day wet cure(longer than i intended, but life) on a 12 hour cold smoke in my mes 30 using an amazen pellet smoker with the door just cracked, let rest for 2 nights and boiled,  brought to an IT of 170°f because game scares me a little bit (parasites and whatnot) started in cold water, simmered almost an hour and let rest 30 min in the hot water and then let rest for another 20 min before carving
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Super smokelicious, will definitely do it again.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks amazing! Does it still taste like Venison after all that? Just curious. It looks alot like Corned beef to me and all I can think of is some thick slices with home made bread and alot of fried onions and butter for a breakfast...


----------



## Odie Oskarsson (Dec 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks amazing! Does it still taste like Venison after all that? Just curious. It looks alot like Corned beef to me and all I can think of is some thick slices with home made bread and alot of fried onions and butter for a breakfast...


It does not taste like roasted tenderloin for sure, the smoke is present and a key player in the flavor profile but the general game flavor comes through,  this is going to be delicious cold in the morning on some flatbread with good butter. Corned beef is not an out of this world comparison.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2018)

OO, That venison looks delicious!!!!! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 6, 2018)

Odie Oskarsson said:


> It does not taste like roasted tenderloin for sure, the smoke is present and a key player in the flavor profile but the general game flavor comes through,  this is going to be delicious cold in the morning on some flatbread with good butter. Corned beef is not an out of this world comparison.


Wish I still hunted again now! Maybe I'll come into the makings to try this some day!


----------

